# Central boiler maxim 250 settings



## hotpellet (Nov 13, 2011)

I put in a maxim 250 last January and it ran great until it started to get warm out. My boiler keeps over heating and it has the water protection system on it, so it soaks all the pellets in the feed system which creates a mess. My dealer does not seem to know much about this thing. I am burning a hardwood pellet. I set my water temp at 180. When the water gets to 180 the pellets stop feeding but the burn chamber is still heating the water, making the fire protection system go off at 200 degrees. Does anybody got any ideas on air setting or heat output ranges????  Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## harttj (Nov 14, 2011)

If the pellets are getting wet there is an issue.  The water is the secondary back burn protection.  Check to ensure the snap switch is working for the primary back burn protection.


Tim


----------



## hotpellet (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I am not sure what the snap switch is. Can you tell me where to look for it and the purpose of it. Also what are you running your air and heat output settings on? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Duetech (Nov 14, 2011)

Set your water temp to 165 or 150 for the summer months to try to get some leeway when the boiler shuts down and the remaining pellets burn off. I ran my EKO40 during the summer for 4 years and I had to dial down to prevent overheat.


----------



## harttj (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree turning your water down will help the boiler from heating up but the pellets getting wet is the bottom auger getting hot towards the back.  The snap switch is located on top of the bottom auger housing almost where it connects to the boiler in back.  If you disconnect a wire the display should say bb for back burn.  

Tim


----------



## hotpellet (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I turned the water down to 165 and it seems to be working. My back burn sensor is working also since I disconnected it and bb popped up. Thanks for the help


----------

